# Avis aux programmeurs: besoin de conseils



## BS0D (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je souhaite me mettre à la programmation sous OSX, avec Xcode (je l'ai installé hier, et meme si j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le temps de me poser dessus, je n'y comprends pas grand chose!). 

J'ai décidé de me mettre au python, duquel pour être honnête, je ne connais *strictement rien* -- peut-être ce qui m'attire vers ce langage d'ailleurs. J'ai en revanche trouvé en ligne moultes tutoriels pour tout prendre à la base. 

Sous Windows, je tripatouillais le C (et encore...), et j'ai des notions de C++ très vagues. 
Mon truc était plutôt l'*ASM* (je sais, mais on ne se refait pas! disons que l'assembleur correspondait à ma logique / mes besoins!). Je développais de petites protections et j'étudiais des crackmes sous OllyDBG (allant de l'obfuscation de code, en passant par les anti-debuggers, anti-xxx divers... pour ceux qui connaissent un peu windows). 

En outre, je n'ai jamais réellement programmé d'application à but utile.

D'où ma question: existe t-il un debugger équivalent (même si le mot ne convient pas) à Olly sous MacOSX?  Rien que pour découvrir comment marche un appli sous OSX...

Mon but étant de développer de petites applications "pour le fun" (et si ça marche bien pourquoi pas les partager en ligne) mais utiles (comme l'est OnyX, sans avoir dès maintenant la prétention de pouvoir faire une app aussi répandue!), Python est-il un langage adapté à mes fins?

D'avance, merci pour vos conseils avisés! 

BS0D.


*NB*: si bêtise ou incohérence il y a dans ce post, merci de me corriger illico -- je suis encore trop emprunt de la structure windows il me semble...


----------



## ceslinstinct (25 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je souhaite me mettre à la programmation sous OSX, avec Xcode (je l'ai installé hier, et meme si j'avoue ne pas avoir eu le temps de me poser dessus, je n'y comprends pas grand chose!).
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Dans le dossier Developer/Examples tu as été regarder?

Il y a pas mal de trucs intéressants dans les divers dossiers de Developer.

@+


----------



## ntx (25 Août 2008)

Les outils de développement utilisent le débuggeur Unix standard : gdb.


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2008)

http://wiki.python.org/moin/DebuggingWithGdb
http://bashdb.sourceforge.net/pydb/
http://docs.python.org/lib/module-pdb.html



GIYF


----------



## BS0D (26 Août 2008)

Ben en fait si je posais la question, c'est que GDB ne me convient pas trop... ligne de commande c'est dur à maitriser!
Je parlais plutot d'un debugger générique style IDA Pro, qui est dur à prendre en main aussi d'ailleurs... otx ne fait que du deadlisting lui. Par conséquent il est pénible aussi !


----------



## p4bl0 (26 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Ben en fait si je posais la question, c'est que GDB ne me convient pas trop... ligne de commande c'est dur à maitriser!
> Je parlais plutot d'un debugger générique style IDA Pro, qui est dur à prendre en main aussi d'ailleurs... otx ne fait que du deadlisting lui. Par conséquent il est pénible aussi !


Alors toi tu t'amuses en asm mais la ligne de commande ça te plaît pas ? 

Yeah  t'es cheulou comme gars ^^


----------



## grumff (26 Août 2008)

Je connais très mal x-code, mais il me semblait qu'il y avait des outils graphiques...
Et au passage, je préfère aussi me faire de l'assembleur que d'utiliser un debugueur en ligne de commande, c'est l'enfer.


----------



## BS0D (26 Août 2008)

p4bl0 a dit:


> Alors toi tu t'amuses en asm mais la ligne de commande ça te plaît pas ?
> 
> Yeah  t'es cheulou comme gars ^^



En fait, je vois pas le rapport: tout simplement parce que ça n'en a aucun. 

Bref, le topic était à la base pour avoir des conseils et des pointages, mais visiblement... c'est mieux et plus constructif de critiquer mes goûts en programmation 

Je m'en vais de ce pas re-googler tout ce bin's...


----------



## ntx (26 Août 2008)

grumff a dit:


> Je connais très mal x-code, mais il me semblait qu'il y avait des outils graphiques...


Bien sûr gdb est totalement pris en charge via l'interface de Xcode.


----------



## BS0D (26 Août 2008)

Y'en a plein d'autres d'ailleurs, Interface Builder, Dashcode, Graphic Tools ... ça m'a l'air super complet. 

Le tout c'est de savoir les utiliser... si seulement je pouvais trouver des tutos style* site du zéro* avec des exercices pour mettre en pratique, qui soit simple, abordable et pas répulsif !
Mais bon visiblement, c'est l'affaire de quelques années d'apprentissage, surtout si on apprend tout seul et qu'on ne sait pas où bien se documenter.


----------



## Céroce (27 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Mais bon visiblement, c'est l'affaire de quelques années d'apprentissage, surtout si on apprend tout seul et qu'on ne sait pas où bien se documenter.



Teach yourself programming in 10 years


----------



## grumff (27 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Y'en a plein d'autres d'ailleurs, Interface Builder, Dashcode, Graphic Tools ... ça m'a l'air super complet.
> 
> Le tout c'est de savoir les utiliser... si seulement je pouvais trouver des tutos style* site du zéro* avec des exercices pour mettre en pratique, qui soit simple, abordable et pas répulsif !
> Mais bon visiblement, c'est l'affaire de quelques années d'apprentissage, surtout si on apprend tout seul et qu'on ne sait pas où bien se documenter.



Cherche du côté de projectomega, t'auras tout ça en français. Si l'anglais ne te rebute pas la doc officielle Apple est aussi extrêmement riche de ce côté là.


----------



## BS0D (27 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Teach yourself programming in 10 years



Merci pour ça, ça fait quand même réfléchir, et c'est vrai qu'on est toujours pressés mais y'a pas vraiment de quoi 



grumff a dit:


> Cherche du côté de projectomega, t'auras tout ça en français. Si l'anglais ne te rebute pas la doc officielle Apple est aussi extrêmement riche de ce côté là.



Merci aussi, il semble que le site ait un prolèbme de connection à la BDD... je ressaierai plus tard! Sinon l'anglais me convient très bien, je suis Anglophone donc ça me pose pas de souci


----------



## BS0D (28 Août 2008)

hello tout le monde, 

je viens de me procurer ce bouquin... ce qui me donnera les bases nécessaires au développement sur macosx. 
Je verrai la progression technique plus tard, une fois ce bouquin avalé et mis en pratique!


----------



## rizoto (28 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> hello tout le monde,
> 
> je viens de me procurer ce bouquin... ce qui me donnera les bases nécessaires au développement sur macosx.
> Je verrai la progression technique plus tard, une fois ce bouquin avalé et mis en pratique!



Je suis interesse par ton feedback !  lis le vite


----------



## BS0D (28 Août 2008)

Je reviendrai donner mon avis dessus ouais  
En attendant, j'ai du pain sur la planche...


----------



## Céroce (29 Août 2008)

Vu le sommaire, tu ne vas pas aller loin avec ce bouquin, je suis prêt à en débattre avec l'auteur (le livre serait sorti 6 mois plus tard, ils auraient ajouté _iPhone_ sur la couverture). Ça ne m'a toutefois pas l'air aussi mauvais que celui d'Eyrolles.

Combien de fois ou vous a dit que s'il n'y en avait qu'un seul à acheter, c'était celui là, hein ?


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Vu le sommaire, tu ne vas pas aller loin avec ce bouquin, je suis prêt à en débattre avec l'auteur (le livre serait sorti 6 mois plus tard, ils auraient ajouté _iPhone_ sur la couverture). Ça ne m'a toutefois pas l'air aussi mauvais que celui d'Eyrolles.
> 
> Combien de fois ou vous a dit que s'il n'y en avait qu'un seul à acheter, c'était celui là, hein ?


 
je l'ai celui d'essuie glaces  mais bon peut etre que c'est le manque de motivation qui me pousse pas !
sinon il a l'air bien


----------



## BS0D (29 Août 2008)

Céroce a dit:


> Combien de fois ou vous a dit que s'il n'y en avait qu'un seul à acheter, c'était celui là, hein ?



Je confirme... ce livre est très basique. Comme le dit la présentation, *il assoit des bases pour la programmation*, un peu comme l'introduction de tout tutoriel sur le net (cf le cours de C du site du zéro), qui décrit le but, les moyens, la logique et l'état d'esprit qu'un programmeur doit avoir avant de commencer. En somme, une façon d'aborder les choses.

Voici mon petit feedback, en gardant à l'esprit que je n'ai concrètement lu qu'à peine un tiers du livre (je l'ai bien feuilleté par contre): 

*Avantages: *

- Assoit des bases solides pour les grands débutants n'ayant jamais (ou presque) développé.
- Donne un overview relativement complet des possibilités qu'offre Mac et ses outils par défaut (dans plusieurs langages, et plusieurs domaines: Widgets et Dashboard, iPhone, Application Cocoa, AppleScripting, Java, App hybrides, Automator).
- Mises à jour dispos sur un site, sur lequel sont également dispos les outils et exemples pour la pratique. Ce site est un peu comme une petite "illustration de la théorie".


*Inconvénients:*

- Les gens expérimentés dans le domaine de la programmation, ou même les gens un minimum familiers avec les outils de développeur Apple ne pourront rien approfondir.
- Relativement peu (trop peu, on va dire) d'exercices pratiques pour "concrétiser" la théorie. 
- N'aide pas tellement à s'orienter vers un langage ou un autre, ce qui reste le gros dilemme de tout programmeur débutant.

_________________
​Cependant, se lancer en prenant le livre d'Hilleglass est un peu osé, en cela qu'il sera nettement plus technique, plus avancé, et ne passera pas par la présentation des bases. La présentation dit bien que c'est du "sur-le-tas". Après, chacun voit midi à sa porte et il faut tester pour voir (je vais me le procurer dans un futur proche, car je n'avancerai pas avec celui de Vautherin!).
Ce livre reste une bonne première étape, par laquelle, j'imagine, tout le monde doit passer.


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je confirme... ce livre est très basique. Comme le dit la présentation, *il assoit des bases pour la programmation*, un peu comme l'introduction de tout tutoriel sur le net (cf le cours de C du site du zéro), qui décrit le but, les moyens, la logique et l'état d'esprit qu'un programmeur doit avoir avant de commencer. En somme, une façon d'aborder les choses.
> 
> Voici mon petit feedback, en gardant à l'esprit que je n'ai concrètement lu qu'à peine un tiers du livre (je l'ai bien feuilleté par contre):
> 
> ...


 tout a fait ok avec les inconvenients c un peu du style super cela marche comme cela mais je fais quoi apres ?


----------



## lisapple (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous!
Bon vous vous accordez suffisamment pour dire qu'il faut acheter "Cocoa par la pratique"! Moi je suis étudiant et j'ai envie de me mettre sérieusement à Cocoa, alors c'est décidé, je l'achete cette après midi. Il faut bien se faire sa propre opinion. En plus, j'ai pas envie d'une bible de 1000 pages embêtant à mourir... Et puis, même si quasiment plus personne n'est sous X.2, ca reste qu'une "introduction" à Cocoa. Mon verdict, je l'achete et je vous dis  
En tout cas vous m'avez vraiment bien aidé à trouver la *perle* (je m'emballe peut être!) dans tout ces livres pour Mac OSX, Merci.


----------



## tatouille (10 Septembre 2008)

gdb

http://developer.apple.com/tools/gcc_overview.html

http://developer.apple.com/document...bler/ASMIntroduction/chapter_1_section_1.html

http://developer.apple.com/documentation/Darwin/Reference/ManPages/man1/nasm.1.html

http://www.amazon.com/Cocoa-Programming-Mac-OS-3rd/dp/0321503619


----------



## Céroce (11 Septembre 2008)

lisapple a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> Et puis, même si quasiment plus personne n'est sous X.2, ca reste qu'une "introduction" à Cocoa.



Oui, mais attention, l'édition anglaise (Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X) vient d'être mise à jour pour Mac OS 10.5. Amazon annonce une dispo sous 1 à 3 semaines. Je serais toi, je prendrais plutôt cette édition.


----------

